# Woods trailer 2.0



## Jim Timber (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been using my "scrap bin" trailer well beyond it's intended capacity for most of it's time in service. On the rare occasion it gets to do things like haul a 250# buddy, or if it's really lucky just hold my saws and oil; the rest of the time it's piled high with wood. I call it the scrap bin trailer for the simple fact that other than the wheels, the whole thing came out of my drops from other projects, or stuff that I'd picked up free. When I decided to camo paint it, that actually raised the cost 20% because I didn't have brown or green paint.







The 10" wheels actually work remarkably well over large obstacles. There's been some logs where they've gone end over, but 95% of the time they just ride up the object and keep on truck'n. That's why I decided not to make a spinning axle on the walking beams for this trailer. If I ever manage to get it stuck, I just need to put a smaller log down to get it to climb, so there's really nothing to worry about. It's been a good trailer, and will likely continue to be used, but hopefully not over worked like it's been. 

Here's a rare glimpse into how I operate when I use technology in design. That's a state of the art ball point pen.  I might be a machinist, but I don't like working in CAD. I just work faster on paper when it's something only I need to understand. I've already made a couple changes from this sketch, but since it's not critical to other dimensions there was no reason to update the drawing. You'll be able to see them vividly once things start taking shape.






This is going to be a multi-purpose trailer similar to the T-rex (only not made in china), but a little different too. There'll be a wooden flatbed deck on the frame, and stake pockets for 2x4's. I'll have provisions for a dump box as well, but that'll be a winter project for later on. I also plan on making a people hauling "bench" for it as well. When it's cold and dark, it's a lot nicer to get picked up from the deer stand than have to walk half a mile back to the cabin. Deer don't get as spooked by me rolling the woods on the wheeler as they do seeing people walking, so that's an added benefit.

So now I start making parts:






Even with the extraneous crap on my fab table, this is a drastic improvement to the mess it was yesterday.  I had receipts from back before the dictator was elected buried in the mess.

I still need to procure axles and hubs, and should have those tonight.

Back to cutting steel...


----------



## NSMaple1 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll be watching this one - nothing beats a walking beam trailer for hauling in the woods. Or anywhere it's any kind of rough. I found a used home-made one this summer - the guy really liked to use his welder, so I've got a strong base. I'll be rebuilding the deck & box next spring to do double duty as a box trailer, and a bare-frame saw-buck-on-wheels type trailer for the smaller long-length stuff so I can buck a whole load of that stuff right at my piling area.

Looks good already!


----------



## ash man (Nov 25, 2013)

Good luck with your project. I went the easy route and bought a chi-chom frame (4x8) from harbour freight. I think it was on sale for 250 something not including the treated lumber I used for the deck and rails. I'm sure your will be way heavier duty than mine. mine only rated for 1100#


----------



## kodiak (Nov 25, 2013)

Throw a ratchet strap over that load of logs and suddenly you'll be able to travel faster on the trails.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lookin good ... Cant wait to see more !! I have the very same Harbor Freight trailer . Is surprisingly tough !!


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 25, 2013)

There was a strap on that load when I finished stacking it. It fell off on the bumpy trip.

I've got a 4x6 trailer that's 6' wide and won't fit in my trails. I don't need to keep it exactly at 48", but much over 52" and it gets hairy getting through the swamp.

Since the frame on this is 3x3x3/16" tube, I'm pretty sure it's going to be a bit stronger than most trailers it's size.  I need ground clearance, obstacle climbing ability, and I'm somewhat particular about the size. Plus I have fun making stuff, so buying it isn't a benefit.


----------



## svk (Nov 25, 2013)

Love the axle design.

I've done some welding but dont own a welder. Also love fabrication as you can make exactly what you want. It's on my "when I have more time" list that also includes bow hunting, turkey hunting, tying my own fishing rods, and so on....Just need to fledge my 5 kids before I get to that stuff


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm anxious to see the finished product. I want to build something that's pretty much a carbon copy of what you're doing. Same size, same purpose, same axles, and built to last.

Here is what I currently use. I try to be nice to it, but I can't go 2 mph for very long.


----------



## leftyz (Nov 25, 2013)

Subbing to this one for sure


----------



## ash man (Nov 25, 2013)

This is a pic of my tight quarters mobile. Second trailer is when there is plenty of rroom.


----------



## ash man (Nov 25, 2013)

Whoops no pics big trailer


----------



## ash man (Nov 25, 2013)

Small one


----------



## NSMaple1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Got a pic of that ATV pulling that big trailer full of wood out of the woods?


----------



## ash man (Nov 25, 2013)

Nope that's reserved for a 4-wheel drive truck.


----------



## legg28 (Nov 25, 2013)

Its hard to beat a landscape trailer for big loads. I drop the gate and wheel the rounds on a dolly right up the ramp.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been using a 6x8 pop-up-camper-frame-turned-trailer to haul splits from the splitter to where I'm stacking it. Trailer itself is so heavy it unloads the rear of my ATV when trying to backup, and adding wood to it only exacerbates that so I use the Jeep to move it around. 

So I'd like to make one specifically for my ATV. I'll be following this for sure Jim!


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, my little trailer ain't gonna be light.  It will be pretty darn handy though.

I got my hubs and spindles today as planned, so tonight should produce some walking beams and their mounts. I'm putting the kiddo to bed and then off to the shop.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 25, 2013)

Might not be light, but I'm sure the weight will be much better distributed. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 26, 2013)

After chopping off, sleeving, and welding in a new axle stub - my atv hauling trailer is fixed from the wheel bearing failure last week. I upgraded the tires on that one too. It's kinda redneck now (fat tires that stick out from the fenders and lifted  ), but there's less wheel speed and a bit more rubber to dissipate heat. This is what I was up to for the first part of my evening:






Then I got back to work on the 2.0:

There's most of the tubing for the frame cut.






Then I started on the walking beams. The bearing races are 1.5" OD and will be clamped solid between the mounts. The thin rings are Teflon/bronze/lead bushings which are essentially self-cleaning and rated for an ungodly SFM at load, but I just like them for being maintenance free and cheaper than sintered bronze (oil-lite) with a more favorable load rating to boot.






The 2.25" solid puck is going to become the housing the bushings get pressed into.






I have several of these mondo end mills to use when hogging material. This one is 1.5" and got me close enough to swap over to my boring bar for the final diameter.






This is what the whole package looks like, and broken down. The races are wider because the beams are going in a section of 2x4" tubing. I'll need to make some bushings to keep them from rubbing on the sides, but that'll come later.






Then I just used a hole saw to poke the 2.25" holes in the beams. It's a touch loose, but not a critical dimension (won't effect toe or camber). I make up for the slop by welding to one side on both sides first, which locates the sleeve square and then I tack it in two more places before finishing it up.

I degrease and flap wheel off the rust before welding. If you leave the rust on it, it can cause porosity in the welds and that's unacceptable.


----------



## ash man (Nov 26, 2013)

My dad would be proud. He was a mold and die guy his whole life and your pics look kinda what i remember his shop looking like


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 26, 2013)

Messy as hell with metal chips everywhere? 

I didn't get the walking beams quite done, but I'm starting to hit the end of my day and I don't want to mess up what's coming next.

When I can, I cut a shoulder on axle stubs and use that to help align them. These are 1.25" seal surface 1" shanks so I just cut the back shoulder to 1" to make drilling the mounting holes easy. The surface finish doesn't matter inside the beam, so I hogged it with no regard for what a choppy mess it wound up with. Holes never drill to exact size either, so I cut the stubs once I knew the exact diameter they were going into. Makes for a nice snug fit.


----------



## jthornton (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking Good!

I need to make something like that to haul behind my RTV500...

JT


----------



## origionalrebel (Nov 26, 2013)

i gotta watch this chit! that's exactly what i been dreamin up for a trailer to go behind my tractor. same width as rear tires for gettin the wood out. nice build


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking Good!!!


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.

Tonight was going splendid for a while, then not so hot, then went back to pretty good.

First up was chamfering the walking beams lower corners:






Then welding in the axles:











Then I started roughing out where the beams pass through the mounts:






I got to the last cut and ended up with a chip in my eye. Yes, I was wearing safety glasses. Cutting down in front of you with a grinder is not user friendly. You get blasted with sparks, and sometimes they end up in bad places. Since it was already 8pm, I figured I was in for a long night at the VAMC triage but there was no one else there. I barely sat down before being escorted back and then the doc had me try flushing with the eye wash station (didn't work), and eventually got it out with a swab. I still have a little cut in my cornea, but I've had 5 others before. I actually took the last one out myself, but this one didn't want to work with me. 2hrs later, I'm back home and break time is over.

So the tubing has pretty wicked residual stress from being formed. When you cut pieces out of it, it tends to wiggle around on you. I was able to use the pivot bolts to reign it back to mostly square (it's still off a couple thou), and then milled away the remaining material I didn't want:






A little test fit:











And now it's time to start making things look like a trailer...

The beam mounts go on the center cross member, which is a solid tube across the width of the frame. I did this because it makes alignment easier, and it just so happened to coincide with the right length for the tongue piece I had. Seriously, the math worked out before I measured the material I had. Dumb luck, and nothing more.

Keeping the stakes from dropping down and hitting the beam meant needing some kind of obstruction. I ended up using two 7/16" dowel pins (just cut some bar stock), and extended them a little through the mounts so they could be used to help set up the wheel alignment when it came to weld them on the frame:






All the stake pockets got a 1/2" hole in the middle of the frame member so I can use lock pins to secure things in them.






Then just needed to weld it up:


----------



## Beefie (Nov 27, 2013)

Well for having a 2 hour break , You got alot done. Looks like most of the machining is done now some cutting and welding. Darn sparks do get every where no and again.

Beefie


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2013)

I still have some little bracketry and cross bracing yet to decide on, but the bulk of it is done.

More welding of stake pockets:






Those get stuck on the tongue with a bit of 3/4" aluminum bar stock to help keep things from wiggling while getting tacked:






Flip and repeat:






And now it's gonna start looking like a... racecar?  I see a F1 car when I look at this thing. 






This is the end of the day for me. Not only do I need to get some ugly sleep for an interview this afternoon, but I'm on the dregs of my last bottle of argon.

No more work on this for a few days, as I'm hoping to go get another deer on my archery tag while avoiding the in-laws for turkey day.


----------



## jthornton (Nov 27, 2013)

I saw one that the Forest Service used behind a 4 wheeler and the axles could go 360 degrees. I asked the guy about that and he said if the 4 wheeler can cross the log the trailer can too. The leading wheel stops and the trailing wheel climbs up and over to cross larger logs. Your design makes it a built in dump trailer I'd guess. Very good attention to detail and very good workmanship. I can't wait to see the finished product.

JT


----------



## cnice_37 (Nov 27, 2013)

This build makes me want to hang up the duct tape and bungee cords.


----------



## ash man (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's a pic pulling a load out of the woods with th

e big trailer


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2013)

The 360 degree walking beam rotation isn't needed because the tires are more than half the diameter of the atv's which means they should theoretically always bump up if the atv has climbed the obstacle. Rather than expecting them to "pull over" and flip, they're limited to rising just shy of the bottom of the frame height. If I ever encounter an obstacle they won't climb, I can always put a small log down to get it to climb. From my experience with the scrap bin trailer, these tires shouldn't ever get stuck on my land.

As for dumping; this is just a frame which is meant to be used as a stand alone flat bed. The dump box will be a project for later.


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice my (atv)is a toyota 4x4 but with it just being a hobby to cut firewood for camping and I cut some for some older folks to burn to heat with when I have time I'm thinking of taking an old Toyota, Nissan,S10 what ever I can find and turn in to a dump trailer with hydraulic pump and cylinder that way I can take all my saws in the truck and haul the wood on the dump truck bed but yours will be very nice and looks like you have done a fine job with all the fab work


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2013)

This trailer will eventually find use behind a tractor, so I'm not building it with the ATV's capabilities in mind, I'm making it capable of hauling a bunch of whatever. The tires are the weakest link at 3200lbs, but that's highway rating and has more to do with the tires ability to dissipate heat. I haven't run the numbers on what it'd take to bend the 3x3x.180 (7 gauge) mechanical tubing the frame is made of, but I can tell you it's far more than I'd ever try putting on this thing. 

Turns out we're not leaving until tomorrow, so I'll be back in action tonight.  I like fabbing far more than weekends with my in-laws.


----------



## Beefie (Nov 27, 2013)

What type , brand of mill and lathe are you using to fab all this stuff. I like your assembly table, took a cople pictures before I realized it was made of upside down c-channel. Good idea place to put clamps every where.

Beefie


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2013)

My mill is a 60's vintage Canadian (take off eh) made Excello 602, and my lathe is an Austrian made Voest DA 210 which was new in 1974.

Fab table is my design and construction as well, but it's an adaptation of an Australian outfits surface design which uses grey iron bar stock instead of channel steel. The channel isn't perfectly flat (it bows up slightly at the web - just an inherent flaw in the hot rolling process), but it's close enough. I built it about 6 years ago. It's 4x8' and it weighs roughly 1000#.


----------



## Beefie (Nov 27, 2013)

You need to give us a better pick of that fab table, THAT'S HUGE. I was a machinist for 14 years, couldn't stand being inside all the time. I miss not being able to make stuff , like I did when I was machining. Some day I will get a lathe and a mill . Right now Its time for a new Bow.

Now lets get this back on topic, any progress Pictures?

Beefie


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 28, 2013)

I built the table with stuff like this trailer in mind. 

Here's a thread where there's more info and pics on the bench: http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...g-new-weld-fab-table-how-would-you-do-179769/

I took a nap after my interview, and just got up now. I'll be fixing up something for dinner and headed to the shop.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 28, 2013)

I pulled another happy accident out of the scrap bin tonight. These rails were upright drops from some shelving I got and cut down. I had four of them, and just needed to trim about half an inch off either end for them to line up and fit the chassis. The decking will bolt through these with carriage bolts from above:






I also got the walking beam gussets in, and welded the center section to the tail:






Now I'm letting it cool so I can work up the hinge brackets and figure out how much 2" ID tube can poke out the back of the center tube.


----------



## jthornton (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking Good!

JT


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 28, 2013)

I decided against going down to 2" ID for the tail section and figured I'd need a custom hitch height for it anyway if I ever decide to pull a tandem with it to begin with; so I just left the option open and installed a pin hole under the deck:






Then added the strap rails to the back section:






The gussets for the walking beam mounts are angled to hopefully help guide rocks off the frame. Those are 1.25" tubing and still allow the nuts to spin.

Then joined the two halves:






From here on out, things get a lot harder. Moving it isn't impossible thanks to my crane, but it's still a bunch more effort than simply flipping something around to get at the other side. Fortunately, it's almost done. 






Played with some 2x6's I have to get a look at what the future has in store:






Suspension check for the first time having everything together:

Full upward movement -






Normal ride height -






The camera angle is playing tricks with this last pic. The frame is square and flat to within a 1/16" even checking cross corners, yet it looks warped here.  Yes, I'm quite proud of myself for that level of trueness - this much welding usually results in something being out of whack.

I'm short one piece of 1x3" for the last section of strap rail, so that's holding things up until Monday when I can get more. I also need some more material for the wheel frogs (bump deflectors). I'm near certain I'm going to have them on this one, even though the full width came out right on target at 49".

I decided against adding hinge pivots to the back as well. I figure I can make everything bolt into the stake pockets easy enough so why limit my options for something I haven't even started drawing up. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Beefie (Nov 28, 2013)

Are you building it as a extendable hitch? So you could haul logs on it? Good luck hunting.

Beefie


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 28, 2013)

I've got my log arch for saw logs. This is a more general use trailer for building materials, firewood, dirt, etc.

I could make an extension tongue out of 2" tube, but I don't envision doing that.


----------



## leftyz (Nov 29, 2013)

How much shipped?


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 29, 2013)

I hadn't considered selling it, and don't want to compete with chinese labor price wise, but you could make an offer. Worst I can do is make fun of you and insult your family.  I am open to custom work. PM me if serious.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 1, 2013)

I decided to weld a couple drops together to make my last strap rail, and put stubby bump frogs in front of the front wheels.







After that, I started painting it. The primer went fine until I ran out. Then the new can of rustoleum BBQ black I've had awesome results with for years decided it would rather pee all over my shop than come out the nozzle. So that's headed back to the first store that will exchange it.

So while the primer was drying I made the shims for the walking beams. I dropped my last cut off tool a couple weeks ago and broke the carbide off it, so I just used as much of my groove tool as I could get into the work instead, then cut the shims off with my bandsaw. After that, I ground off the flange that remained. They're not the best looking shims I've ever made, but they'll do the job.


----------



## Dave630 (Dec 1, 2013)

ash man said:


> My dad would be proud. He was a mold and die guy his whole life and your pics look kinda what i remember his shop looking like


 My dad was a was a welder, he would be proud as well.... the last few years of his life he was in to scrap metal hauling, mostly combines, discs, seed drills that sort of thing. Wish I had pics of his trailers with their homemade cranes and everything... it would be cool.


----------



## Dave630 (Dec 1, 2013)

People underestimate the usefulness of a trailer. A medocre trailer can haul WAY more than a 3/4 T truck.

I am looking for an enclosed trailer for hauling and storing/delivering firewood and other stuff.


----------



## jthornton (Dec 1, 2013)

It's tough to find a good parting tool and I've never been lucky with a HSS parting tool. I did find one at MSC that fit my tool holder on my Hardinge CHNC and would part off the biggest stock I could fit into the 16C collet. One trick I use in my Samson manual is to cut them off in the band saw after drilling them out to fit a mandrel then turn the faces down to a little below finished ID then chuck them on the OD and finish boring. Takes a little time but works in pinch.

JT


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 1, 2013)

My little scrap bin trailer has been invaluable. My atv can pull a lot more than you can stack on it - just like with full size trucks.

Eventually, I'll be making a bigger trailer for hauling machinery up north. My house is in the Twin Cities, and I'm planning on moving to the wood lot up in Brainerd as soon as I can afford to.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 1, 2013)

I could've chucked these up and faced them, but it's not mission critical and it's my trailer. The stock was already 1.5" ID, I just ran the end mill in it to make sure it'd clear the beam axles. The shims are .081" btw.

I've had good luck with the M42 cobalt T profile parting tools, but when they bind they shatter - which is why I was using a soldered carbide tool instead. That one was working great, but I slipped and it hit the floor and cracked off.


----------



## jthornton (Dec 1, 2013)

0.081" thick is a bit tough to chuck up for sure. Like you say it just depends on the application.

JT


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 1, 2013)

It's possible, but it's just not necessary for this.


----------



## leftyz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> I hadn't considered selling it, and don't want to compete with chinese labor price wise, but you could make an offer. Worst I can do is make fun of you and insult your family.  I am open to custom work. PM me if serious.


I was 9/10ths of the way joking,  I wouldn't be able to afford it, but I really like what I see!


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 2, 2013)

Building these for sale wouldn't be too bad labor wise if I MIGed them, but materials are probably around $700 alone. I'm not sure about the square tubing since I've had it for years on the rack.

T-rex/DR versa trailers are $1500, and come right out of the crate from china.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 3, 2013)

Need to get the deck on and the tie down loops mounted, but she's out of the shop. 






My measurements worked out perfect. It's 14" at the tongue and 14.75" at the tail of the frame. So the trailer has the same max ground clearance the atv has.






This was just an accidental display of articulation while worming the beast out of the garage:


----------



## Typhke (Dec 3, 2013)

That's some nice work right there! Awesome trailer!


----------



## jthornton (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking Good!

JT


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Just took it for a little spin down the street to test how it pulls and backs up. This sucker is gonna be niiiiiice in the woods.  The extra wheelbase made all the difference in the world for backing up.


----------



## Evanrude (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice work, sir! I like the "bumpers" in front of the axle.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 3, 2013)

I learned them as tire "frogs" - but that's coming from a salty old railroad man. The wheel guides on train track to keep from hammering the tracks at junctions where tracks cross each other are called frogs.

They're far enough forward I can up-size my tires if I want, and they're just wide enough to kick the tree/rock/whatever onto the last 3/4" of tire. So they don't add any width and should prevent hanging. For my regular trails, these aren't an issue, but when I go mowing over saplings they should keep me from swearing.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 3, 2013)

Headache rack and some bedrails up next, but for now she's done.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 9, 2013)

Got the seat done so I can hopefully haul my FIL out into the woods for Christmas - first time he'll have been back there in 30+ years (long before I owned it).


----------



## Jakers (Dec 9, 2013)

may i suggest railings or at least an armrest to help him make it to the woods and back without falling off the seat???


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to add arm rests. I need to position him in the seat to find out were they'll go.

I'm also not going to take him flying around. This'll be more hay ride speed.


----------



## kodiak (Dec 9, 2013)

You didn't have an old recliner laying around to use instead of the bench? 

Also, hopefully the CO from the exhaust won't be too bad. I know it gets kind of thick right behind my 550 at slow speeds.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 9, 2013)

This will live outside year round for the foreseeable future.

I've got a turned down tip on the muffler. It blows leaves around, and isn't bothersome for people being hauled in the other trailer. That one's much closer and not elevated as much. This should be a big improvement in the health department.


----------



## Gavman (Dec 9, 2013)

Just duct tape him on there... ha ha
Love the trailer, just wondering though, it looks like your atv could pull much more of a trailer than that??? why that size?


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 9, 2013)

This fills a specific need at my place. I have some wide trails, and I have areas where I don't want to cut wide trails. By keeping within the width of the atv, it limits the need to open up more clearance.

I built it as strong as I did because I had the tubing on hand, and I plan to use it for hauling dirt to create at least one dam. I also plan on loading it to the hilt with short wood, but I'm pretty sure dirt will be the biggest load.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 10, 2013)

I love it Jim! Can't wait to see it finished with a load of wood in it!


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 22, 2013)

Made some log stakes today:

Uprights are half painted:






Offset pockets are drying:






These will wedge themselves into the pockets due to the seam flash inside the 2x4 tubing on the trailer. No pinning needed, and no rattles.

The tubes are 1.25" and also fit snug into the brackets due to the seam flash in them. Hopefully it won't trash the paint too much, but it's easy enough to touch up too. I wasn't motivated to bore them out on the lathe.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2014)

Brother and I made this wood hauler. Keep saws etc in ranger and wood on trailer. Used it today worked great.


----------



## jthornton (Jan 31, 2014)

I need to build one to pull behind my Kubota RTV500...

JT


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2014)

jthornton said:


> I need to build one to pull behind my Kubota RTV500...
> 
> JT



i see u have a 40 in ur sig.we have a 20,30 and 40,sweet tractors.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 31, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Brother and I made this wood hauler. Keep saws etc in ranger and wood on trailer. Used it today worked great. View attachment 331372
> View attachment 331373
> View attachment 331374


Where are the pics of it loaded full of wood!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2014)

Forgot to take those, oops. Will take some when loaded then post them.


----------



## jthornton (Feb 1, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> i see u have a 40 in ur sig.we have a 20,30 and 40,sweet tractors.


Yes, I like the F40... still in the restoring while running stage.

JT


----------



## Dirtboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks good. Are the dimensions 4'X8' on that?


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 1, 2014)

jthornton said:


> Yes, I like the F40... still in the restoring while running stage.
> 
> JT



Ours is in need of a over haul so we dont use it much rite now!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 1, 2014)

Dirtboy said:


> Looks good. Are the dimensions 4'X8' on that?



Its 48x80 thats what the 2 frames come out to be after joined.


----------



## Jim Timber (May 24, 2014)

After the extra long cold a$$ winter, the 2.0 has gotten some work done.







I took this picture mid loading, then piled on another foot of wood only to find out I'd exceeded my available traction due to the wet soil (a bit north of 1/3 cord). So I dumped a dozen logs and still had to winch through some flat areas. All the rain we've had saturated my high ground something awful. It'll probably be July by the time it dries out.

Trailer runs down the freeway like a champ, and works great in the thick brush just as I planned.


----------



## Dave630 (May 24, 2014)

Time to chain up! Nice lookin quad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwade (May 24, 2014)

real nice looking set up


----------



## UpOnTheHill (May 24, 2014)

You have great skills and much better tools than I do! I've never learned to weld and work with metal but its something I really NEED to learn. I respect the knowledge people like you have. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jim Timber (May 24, 2014)

Thanks guys!



Dave630 said:


> Time to chain up!



Nah, just need to let it dry out a bit longer and pull less weight in the mean time.  We've had a very wet spring so far.


----------



## chucker (May 24, 2014)

it's more like a soggy sponge where I am at. maybe next week it might be like a cracked up sponge? wheeler is the only way to get anything out in these woods jim! you are so right smaller loads sure beats loading and then unloading in the middle of a soft spot.... lol


----------



## Jim Timber (May 24, 2014)

Oh, it's plain old gooey in my place. I was making progress with the load, but at the cost of ruts everywhere I went. Then I'd hit a bump or dip and forward momentum was gone. So I'd hook up the winch and pull till there wasn't any more rutting and do the whole thing over again. I got the two loads out, trail connected, and called it a day. Came back later with the brush blade weed whacker and cleaned it up a bit. I still need to remove some trees to widen it up a bit in a couple spots, but the two trails meet and are passable!


----------

